# Brushless motor questions



## meganG (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi there, my name is Megan. I have an old rc airboat I'm trying to get back into commision. It currently has a saito fa91 on it. I'm interested in converting it over to a bruchless set up, but I have no idea where to begin. I'm not looking to spend any more than $300/$400 if possible. If anyone has any pointers on where to begin or suggested setups your help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## northern4 (Oct 5, 2009)

Not an expert, but this is a reputable seller in the plane community. They have alot of good stuff for electric planes and do alot of testing on their products. They can probably set you up with something of the appropriate size with a battery and speed controller if you let them know what you are trying to do. They sell brushless motors by equivalent nitro size. 

http://www.headsuphobby.com/Motors-By-Size_c66.htm

A couple things you might want to have ready when you ask them:

1. the approximate weight of your airboat
2. the length of the propeller that is currently on it, or at least how much room you have available for a propeller. This will determine what type of motor (a low rpm high torque outrunner motor with larger prop or high rpm inrunner motor with smaller prop) they suggest.

Just FYI the basic process they can help with is to select a motor of an equivalent nitro size, then a propeller that fits the size and thrust requirements, and also a speed controller rated for the amps that the motor will draw. They sell all of those items.


----------

